# No more Rusty Rotors - Hyde's Serum Rustopper



## detailersdomain

*Product Showcase: * Hyde's Serum Rustopper - Anti Rust solution for your wheel and braking systems.










How many times have you wondered....how can I stop rust on my brake rotors when I wash or detail my car. Its ugly and messy. We get this question quite often.

I'm happy to announce that we have found a great solution to prevent this from happening during your car wash.

No more having to go back and wipe down your inner wheels after all that hard work.

This is currently is the best solution that we know of to prevent rust from happening to the rotors during your washing and detailing. This is not a permanent solution, the rotors will rust after you drive in the rain or they get wet.

*STOP the RUST* from ruining your wash and details.









*
Manufacturer Description:*

Rustopper effortlessly prevents rust from forming on your brake rotors after cleaning wheels and braking systems.

Product features:
- Rustopper was designed to prevent "rust dust" - the initial brake dust on clean wheels that occurs after washing. 
- Rustopper's Acid-free, pH-neutral formula will not attack wheel coatings, lug nuts or braking systems. 
- Rustopper is safe on all types of steel and alloy wheels (including chrome and polished wheels), anodized finishes and single stage paints.

*Directions for Use:*

1. After cleaning wheel and braking system, rinse thoroughly with water and let excess water drip for several seconds.

2. From a close distance, apply liberally to brake rotor surface, spraying in a sweeping motion around the rotor face at least two times.

3. The liquid may fizz as it reacts with the iron rotor. Finally, wipe any excess liquid inside wheel.

*Precautions:*

Protect against frost or freezing. Do not apply in direct sunlight or to hot wheels.

POSSIBLE EYE AND SKIN IRRITANT. Contains Sodium Nitrite. Avoid contact with eyes and skin. Use in well ventilated areas. In case of eye contact rinse immediately and thoroughly with water. Harmful by inhalation and if swallowed. Repeated or prolonged exposure may cause irritation of eyes and skin. In case of skin contact, wash with soap and water. KEEP OUT OF THE REACH OF CHILDREN.






Click here to purchase Hyde's Serum Rustopper.


----------



## TigerUK

or just drive the car so the brake pads clean the rotar?


----------



## s29nta

TigerUK said:


> or just drive the car so the brake pads clean the rotar?


:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

and then your still cleaning the rust off the inner wheel.


----------



## mr v6

TigerUK said:


> or just drive the car so the brake pads clean the rotar?





s29nta said:


> :thumb:


Seems to be one of those 'look what I've got' pointless products.

Always found braking gets rid of it.


----------



## Ducky

I always take my car for a spin after washing to dry out the brake system, never had any issues personally.


----------



## halam

Although I wouldn't buy it. This would be good product for pro detailers who cant take customer cars out for a drive.


----------



## steveo3002

detailersdomain said:


> *Product Showcase: *
> How many times have you wondered....how can I stop rust on my brake rotors when I wash or detail my car.


never:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Bet this wasn't the response you was hoping for :wall:


----------



## TigerUK

mr v6 said:


> Seems to be one of those 'look what I've got' pointless products.
> 
> Always found braking gets rid of it.


#1 rule in product development - make sure there is demand for it. Break rotars are designed to live exposed in humid conditions and get splashes of water on them. Although all metals rust eventually break disks are pretty resiliant to it, and as long as the car is being driven every fortnight or so it will prevent any rust forming.

The idea that rust can form within 10 minutes after washing the wheels is absolutely ridiculous.



halam said:


> Although I wouldn't buy it. This would be good product for pro detailers who cant take customer cars out for a drive.


I doubt that very much. Even the most OCD detailer will probably leave the brake disks alone.


----------



## MAUI

TigerUK said:


> The idea that rust can form within 10 minutes after washing the wheels is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Never timed it, but it doesn't take long after getting wet to see the rotors turning a reddish rust color. I use a Makita cordless blower to dry my rotors so those rust particles don't land on my clean chrome wheels. This would be a 2 in 1 product for me.


----------



## TigerUK

thats not rust, thats discoloration - that goes away with 1 brake wipe. it only happens when you spray alloy wheel cleaner on, not water


----------



## DJBAILEY

Sure looks like rust to me. Just happens to be rust colored discoloration huh? As soon as the brake (NOT break) rotors are dry they start forming a rust film. I doubt I would ever use it but I could see the need if you're presenting a high end car with really nice open wheels. You wouldn't want to see a big rusty looking rotor in the middle of some shiny wheels.


----------



## -Raven-

TigerUK said:


> thats not rust, thats discoloration - that goes away with 1 brake wipe. it only happens when you spray alloy wheel cleaner on, not water


its oxidation. Rust is oxidation. It's rust.....


----------



## -Kev-

TigerUK said:


> thats not rust, thats discoloration - that goes away with 1 brake wipe. it only happens when you spray alloy wheel cleaner on, not water


its surface rust, always happens when the discs get wet due to the iron content..


----------



## adlem

I can see the benefit of this as it's impossible to avoid the surface rust on the discs when washing and after a detail you don't want rusty discs ruining the pictures of an otherwise immaculately clean car.

For the same reasons why would you want to drive it and apply the brakes sending all the dust back around the wheels you've just spent ages getting spotless. Depending on price and cost per application I can see this having a place in the market


----------



## putzie

this is such a good idea its given me another! why dont you just rub vaseline on the disks while detailing the car as that will stop them rusting pmsl!( please dont )


----------



## Kiashuma

putzie said:


> this is such a good idea its given me another! why dont you just rub vaseline on the disks while detailing the car as that will stop them rusting pmsl!( please dont )


Or WD40 :lol:


----------



## neilb62

Personally I think it would be a VERY brave man to squirt something over brake disks, let alone on a customers car......


----------



## TooFunny

TigerUK said:


> #1 rule in product development - make sure there is demand for it. Break rotars are designed to live exposed in humid conditions and get splashes of water on them. Although all metals rust eventually break disks are pretty resiliant to it, and as long as the car is being driven every fortnight or so it will prevent any rust forming.
> 
> The idea that rust can form within 10 minutes after washing the wheels is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I doubt that very much. Even the most OCD detailer will probably leave the brake disks alone.


Wrong!!!


----------



## TooFunny

TigerUK said:


> thats not rust, thats discoloration - that goes away with 1 brake wipe. it only happens when you spray alloy wheel cleaner on, not water


Wrong again!!


----------



## spookyZeus

Anyone know in this can be purchased in the UK?


----------



## TigerUK

Ok so maybe it is oxidisation. Still this product doesn't fix the problem. When you jet was the wheels and wheel well you'll get water everywhere. Behind the rotar. On the rotar including beneath the brake pads. Assuming you're not goingto spray tthese chemical with a pressure washer it will not get product beneath the beak pads and behind the disc. Driving it is still the most effective solution

In fact I think it's bloody irresponsible to not give the car a few starts and stops to clean the brakes properly just for the sake of vanity. So the outside of the brake disc looks nice while the inside is rotting away


----------



## TigerUK

adlem said:


> I can see the benefit of this as it's impossible to avoid the surface rust on the discs when washing and after a detail you don't want rusty discs ruining the pictures of an otherwise immaculately clean car.
> 
> For the same reasons why would you want to drive it and apply the brakes sending all the dust back around the wheels you've just spent ages getting spotless. Depending on price and cost per application I can see this having a place in the market


IMO this raises the philosophical question of how clean do you make your car. Is it worth faffing around making the inside of the wheel clean only for it to get dirty withing 10 seconds of driving the car. Maybe for a showroom that's important. But I don't think not even the most fuss client will get on their knees to looks through their spokes to pick up on a few stray brake dusts.


----------



## cooper1019

*serum.*



detailersdomain said:


> *Product Showcase: * Hyde's Serum Rustopper - Anti Rust solution for your wheel and braking systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you wondered....how can I stop rust on my brake rotors when I wash or detail my car. Its ugly and messy. We get this question quite often.
> 
> I'm happy to announce that we have found a great solution to prevent this from happening during your car wash.
> 
> No more having to go back and wipe down your inner wheels after all that hard work.
> 
> This is currently is the best solution that we know of to prevent rust from happening to the rotors during your washing and detailing. This is not a permanent solution, the rotors will rust after you drive in the rain or they get wet.
> 
> *STOP the RUST* from ruining your wash and details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Manufacturer Description:*
> 
> Rustopper effortlessly prevents rust from forming on your brake rotors after cleaning wheels and braking systems.
> 
> Product features:
> - Rustopper was designed to prevent "rust dust" - the initial brake dust on clean wheels that occurs after washing.
> - Rustopper's Acid-free, pH-neutral formula will not attack wheel coatings, lug nuts or braking systems.
> - Rustopper is safe on all types of steel and alloy wheels (including chrome and polished wheels), anodized finishes and single stage paints.
> 
> *Directions for Use:*
> 
> 1. After cleaning wheel and braking system, rinse thoroughly with water and let excess water drip for several seconds.
> 
> 2. From a close distance, apply liberally to brake rotor surface, spraying in a sweeping motion around the rotor face at least two times.
> 
> 3. The liquid may fizz as it reacts with the iron rotor. Finally, wipe any excess liquid inside wheel.
> 
> *Precautions:*
> 
> Protect against frost or freezing. Do not apply in direct sunlight or to hot wheels.
> 
> POSSIBLE EYE AND SKIN IRRITANT. Contains Sodium Nitrite. Avoid contact with eyes and skin. Use in well ventilated areas. In case of eye contact rinse immediately and thoroughly with water. Harmful by inhalation and if swallowed. Repeated or prolonged exposure may cause irritation of eyes and skin. In case of skin contact, wash with soap and water. KEEP OUT OF THE REACH OF CHILDREN.
> 
> Product Showcase: Hyde's Serum Rustopper - Anti Rust solution for your wheel and braking systems. - YouTube
> 
> Click here to purchase Hyde's Serum Rustopper.


Can i purchase this product in the UK yet ?

Rgds Dave.


----------



## detailersdomain

Dave,

At the moment we can ship to you in the UK.

You can email me maybe we can do a group buy?


----------



## bunyarra

Just FYI, this "How to's/Specials/and More" goes to http://detailersdomain.wordpress.com/ but gives a message that the site has been deleted.


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing here is the new link

http://www.detailersdomain.net/category/how-tos/


----------



## Matty77

halam said:


> Although I wouldn't buy it. This would be good product for pro detailers who cant take customer cars out for a drive.


Thats a point!


----------



## nick_mcuk

TigerUK said:


> #1 rule in product development - make sure there is demand for it. Break rotars ........


Here in the UK we call them "Brake disks"....not "Rotors" please for the love of god dont encourage any more "Americanisms"(for the record I love the USA)!!!

Oh and a totally pointless product....just move the car at low speed and apply the brakes.....simple and free!


----------



## PaulN

nick_mcuk said:


> Here in the UK we call them "Brake disks"....not "Rotors" please for the love of god dont encourage any more "Americanisms"(for the record I love the USA)!!!
> 
> Oh and a totally pointless product....just move the car at low speed and apply the brakes.....simple and free!


Apart from if you want to wash your car and for the handbrake not to stick on.....


----------



## Alps Pacino

If this lasted a while it would be good for me as my car sits on the drive for 6 week stints while I am away working and the discs do rust up a little bit so anything to stop or slow it down would be a good thing to me


----------



## nick_mcuk

PaulN said:


> Apart from if you want to wash your car and for the handbrake not to stick on.....


Never had that issue...if you are that concerned either take it for a drive to dry them out....or leave the handbrake off and the car in gear.

Simples!


----------



## steve from wath

spookyZeus said:


> Anyone know in this can be purchased in the UK?


have a word with motorgeek :thumb:


----------



## WarrenJ

I honestly see no point in this. Drive the car forward 6 ft. Blow off the inside of the wheel. 

Also, it would be interesting to see if your insurance allowed you to use such a product, essentially coating the brake pads. Could it cause brake failure?


----------

